# Mated doves



## Sarahb123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two of the doves have mated (we think, although they were in a room of the dovecote at the time). Is there anything we should do immediately? We were thinking of making a nesting box from a cardboard box and putting some sort of nest pan down. 
But how soon will they lay the eggs? I believe they mated yesterday or the day before, and also how long after hatching will the chicks venture out? We are hoping the net over the dovecote will not still be up at that time. 
Also it seems the eggs will be laid and hatched before the net will be removed (as we're trying to home them and they need to remain in the net for a further 3 weeks) - how can we provide net boxes etc that they feel safe (i.e. not on the ground) but are also within the net?
Sarah


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just stuff some straw and twigs into the dovecote and leave them to it...don't forget to provide fine grit for these birds as they need this to grind corn in their gizzards to provide 'pigeon milk' for the squabs.

Good luck.


----------



## Sarahb123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Will they happily make their nest inside their dovecote?


----------

